# HELP!!! Eartags....



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

My 2 girls have ear tags......does anyone know how to remove them without an ear tag remover?????


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

What kind of tags are they..? If they are scrappies tags they might be illegal to remove; they are here in Minnesota. We've removed other ear tags by snipping them in half with a hoof trimmers though.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

No they aren't scrapies tags. Just identification number tags. They are plastic and I nipped the one pointy end off but that still didn't seem to help. I don't think I nipped it down close enough. I though if I nipped the pointy end off where it comes through the ear that the top would fall off. They are in there good and tight.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

You might think about leaving them...just last night I had a doe snag an old tag HOLE on something and rip her ear all the way. Just something to think about.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

The white tag's on their right ear's??? Hmm not sure might have to snip further down.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am going to try again but after a few more days to give them more time to get settled. I don't want to stress them out anymore than they have already been with the long trip. 

re: the hole after removing the tag..... I am thinking that because they are barely 3 months old that the hole will heal over and close as they grow.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

peggy said:


> re: the hole after removing the tag..... I am thinking that because they are barely 3 months old that the hole will heal over and close as they grow.


The hole will never heal as the ear is structurally formed by cartilage. Cartilage never grows back...I think I would leave the ear tags as they are...Most of them are there for 1 reason or another and removing them just isn't a good idea Especially when you broadcast the fact.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Relics is right about the hole not closing up.. I had a doe with a scrapies tag and got it snagged and ripped the entire thing out of her ear, I prefer no tags at all but sometimes we have no say in it. Since they are simply ID tags and you don't want them, try cutting the entire round part that goes through the ear hole.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Amos said:


> ...Since they are simply ID tags and you don't want them, try cutting the entire round part that goes through the ear hole.


Unless I am completely mistaken...these are doelings and they were purchased somewhere from someone who put these ear tags in for identification purposes. REGARDLESS the origianl reason of the tags they NOW represent the permanent identification number of these doelings. No Breeding Animal Can Legally Be Sold Without Some Form Of ID Number...Usually a breeder uses a scrapies tag BUT if no scrapies tag is present these ID tags remain the ONLY permanent ID for these animals and the only link to the original breeder, should health issues arise....Dancing with some federal Regulations here...Good Idea to be VERY careful...If it was me anyway


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Peggy lives in Canada and these does are dairy


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> Peggy lives in Canada and these does are dairy


Canadian Animal ID laws are even more strict the US laws. They rely on Producer records based on their OWN tagging system not a Federal Scrapies program, like the US...Meaning ANY tag is recordable as a Federal ID...I have a very good friend that raises dairy goats in Alberta, Canada, and he is ALWAYS complaining about the strictness of the animal laws they deal with Daily, right down to the Exact numbers of liters of milk he produces annually and then sells based on the quota system....I asked him and he sent me this link:

http://www.cangoats.com/index.php?pageid=466 
...and that pretty much matches what I said...read the CFIA minimum requirement section.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Make sure you retain the tags and know which one goes to which animal. I took tags off last year after they had been on about 6 weeks and they still hadn't healed. It is a potential source of infection. The holes didn't disappear but they got smaller. If you sell/give away the animals the tags need to go with them. To me this looks like a choice between animal health and the regulatory system in the US at least. I try to make the best compromise I can. 

ADGA registered animals here do not have to have tags, but are traced by their tattoo. Unfortunately for me they don't recognize Kinders. 

Jan


----------



## fatboyandmimi (Apr 26, 2011)

hand held pruning shears. Worked for me.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd like to clear this up for those that are wondering........these doelings are from a breeder that only used these tags as identification purposes as she has had so many babies born at once that it was easier to read a tag than to catch and read a tattoo. This is her first year using the tags, once again.....identification only........she also tattoos the babies. So for those that are worried about me removing the tags, don't be.....I am not in any danger of getting arrested.....lol.....and they are NOT scrapie tags......


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Use Bolt cutters, snip all the way around the metal bit to get to the bolt.

keep the tag in a bag with their registration paperwork


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'd like to clear this up for those that are wondering........these doelings are from a breeder that only used these tags as identification purposes as she has had so many babies born at once that it was easier to read a tag than to catch and read a tattoo. This is her first year using the tags, once again.....identification only........she also tattoos the babies. So for those that are worried about me removing the tags, don't be.....I am not in any danger of getting arrested.....lol.....and they are NOT scrapie tags......


 :laugh: I do the same thing with my kids.... :wink: 
before they are out of the bonding pens... they are tagged with a identification number sheep tags.. to know who is who.... they are optional tags with the registry..... So removing them isn't a sin...LOL  With External identification tags ...I have seen them get their tags caught on things and either rip it out of their ears...to them stretching out the tag hole and having the tag just fall out.... or if infection starts under them ...I will remove them....for healing and not put them back in.... It is easy enough to rewrite another number tag ... to match the registration... if it was recorded... scrapies tags is another story......that cannot be handled that way.... as they are considered legal type tags.... and has to be kept with that goat no matter... if in the ear or not.... :wink:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

They are plastic. I am going to try again but after they are more settled.


----------

